
Beyond Open Source, a New Model - jrpt
https://supportedsource.org/blog/beyond-open-source-a-new-model?
======
jrpt
I think it's time to try a new model other than open source, which I'm calling
Supported Source. It's like open source in that the code is online and
collaboration is welcome, but companies need to pay a licensing fee to use it.

If you have an open source project, I'm looking for a small number of
interested projects to work with initially, so get in touch.

